# Betta entertainment?



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Our household beta population has grown to 4, and with everyone except poor Red doing well 1-3 months in, I'm back with more questions!

Is it good for a male betta to (have reason to) flare at least sometimes? My desk buddy will flare nicely for me when he's following my finger, but the other three are reluctant to flare much at all. Two have built at least one bubble nest since we've had them. They all appear in good shape. I've seen the little floating mirrors, would one of these be good to get to put in for a few minutes daily or weekly or ____ly?

Are there any other things that your bettas seem to enjoy playing with or investigating? I've got a small stock of decorations and plants for each tank that the kids and I have been changing out every couple of weeks so they have different stuff to look at...is that a good or bad idea?

And do those "betta hammocks" actually work - will they hang out on them as advertised? (silk leaf on a suction cup, supposed to attach it about 3/4 inch below the water)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of my boys flare at everything and others could care less. It depends on the betta. I have tried getting those little plastic balls that kiddie toys come in (usually 25 or 50 cents) and floating them in there but mine dont seem to take much interest. Changing up the plants will keep them on their toes but watch for stress stripes, if you start to see them hole back on changing out the plants.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

First off, I tried that that hammock and all it did was cut my betta's fins. Nice idea and everything, but I have live plants he likes for those kinds of things (so one suggestion would be to get him live plants-if you have the right light for it, they will last a LONG time, I'm actually starting to get overgrowth so I can transfer some plants to a new tank!).

Floating plants are also good so he's more likely to build a bubble nest. I've noticed that whenever I change something about his tank (I only make small changes every once in a while), he takes an intense investigative interest in it and can't help but swim around/through/on/etc the new thing. Usually this involves plants. He loves the primrose and the amazon swords and this one tiny java fern (I think the java fern is his personal favorite for whatever reason) that I have there and spends much of his time around those plants when he's not in his little den.

Hiding places! Get a decoration with no sharp or pointy corners, you want mostly smooth surfaces that won't damage fins. Bettas want their privacy and a place they feel comforted in. One or two at the very least is good.

I have my betta flare at a mirror once a week for about a minute or two, that way I don't stress him out and he thinks he is protecting his territory.

I hand feed my betta pellets and brine shrimp and he tends to follow my finger or the eye dropper I use for brine shrimp. So sometimes, I will have him chase his food and he seems to enjoy the activity.

Also, I've grown into the habit of talking to him and he reacts to my voice. I also will touch my nose to the tank and he's been conditioned to touch the tank where my nose is when I do it (he used to back away but has since done the opposite).

Also, with feeding, I sometimes have him jump for his pellets stuck to my finger. He's gotten decent to the point where he can jump a good inch to get the food. His teeth feel weird when he misses and bites my finger instead. I have a top on the rest of the time so I don't worry about him jumping out.

That's how I entertain my fish anyways. I'm sure there are numerous ways including getting tank mates (my guy won't tolerate it currently and he pays no attention to the snails).

Hope this helped!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a couple leaf hammocks and my fish use them sometimes. A family member has a fish who loves his. I've been using mine for a year with no problems.

Some members have had really good experiences with them, and others have had very bad experiences. 

A year back a member here said a wire poked out of the leaf hammock and cut up her fish. The above poster said it cut fins. I guess if you decide to get one, make sure you inspect it regularly for signs of wear. Make sure the wire is covered completely and not sticking through the plastic coating anywhere. 

I have not tried one yet, but the zoomed floating betta logs seem to be popular here. They work like the leaf hammock but are a log cave instead. Many people have pictures of their bettas with one of the logs in the picture.

If you have both bettas next to each other make sure you block their view of each other. (Card them.) They tend to get bored of their neighbor. Then instead of the mirror just take the card away and they will flare at each other in their separate tanks.

I had to move one betta who was tail biting to a high traffic area of the house. With the added activity and lots of things for him to watch he stopped tail biting and almost has his fins completely grown back. (This may not be a cure for everyone, but it worked for me.)

Best Wishes and good luck with Red


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I bought a floating mirror for my passed VT, Piccolo a while back. He responded quite well to it, flaring whenever he saw his reflection. Galileo isn't partial to it at all, he's look at his reflection and hover for a second or two and then dart away. The most I've gotten him to do is puff out his gills, but no full spread of the fins.

Galileo does use the betta hammock, but not as much as I'm sure it's intended for. I think I'll look for the log that other people have mentioned, I don't want Gali's lovely fins to get cut!


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Speaking of betta entertainment. Does anyone have any suggestions for betta hideouts that are either natural looking or quirky? One of the best things I've found is this little stone looking den (with two floors that Gyarados seems to enjoy and switch in and out of):










I was just wondering if anyone had other preferences/suggestions?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know a lot of people use terracotta planters.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! My little girl is nuts about Squinkies, so I might have to look into stealing a few of the little balls they come in and see what the bettas think of those.

I'll pick up one of those mirrors next time I'm at the pet store *Note to self, do NOT look at the poor cupped bettas or bad things may happen* *Ok, well maybe good for the betta, but I would get a *LOOK* from hubby if I brought home any more tanks*

I've seen the logs, they would be too big for the kids tanks, but they do look nifty.

On changing things up periodically...I would not know a stress striped betta if it bit me, in all likelihood - what does this look like? I try to keep at least one live plant in each tank, but so far I've only gotten two true water plants, so the kids tanks are lacking perma-water-plants atm. Since I got a pack of "Betta bulbs" a while back, I'm seeing if they will grow. I think the seller is going to get a letter to the address they provide for replacements in case of non growth. 5 days in and the only growth I saw was what looked like mold on one, which was promptly thrown away.

As far as things to hide in, any plant, silk or real that is very leafy seems popular. My little boy got an Eiffel Tower decoration from Petsmart that his smaller betta (Lavatail) likes to hide under, and Chicory likes his "jug." (Petco, about $5)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is what I have, no sharp edges and (imo) pretty quirky 
There is a hole in the back and a hole in the top, the ones in the mouth are too small for anything bigger than a 3wk old baby betta


----------



## banana3685 (Aug 6, 2011)

I went to the hardware store and got PVC pipe connectors. My little Remus likes to swim through them sometimes. I also got a bubble wall, but I don't think he really likes it... I think some bettas and other fish enjoy them though.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the container suggestions by the way.  And glad I could partake in helping. ^_^


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 2 of those tiki head things and I put pog in a new tank once in a stressful situation, and the otherifsh were chasing him and thats the first place he went, I recently moved them to his current tank, and I saw him inside them, so he definitely likes them!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Armand loves his broken TV:


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Heh, that tv is cute  Maybe it's the fish that makes it?

So I got one of the floating mirrors and tried it out with Chicory. It says right on it, don't leave it in for more than 5 minutes, and oh my, I see why! He went crazy flaring at it and zipping around excitedly.

When I bought him, he was in a cup that said "Half Moon Betta" but I have never seen him pull off anything that led me to believe it. I was thinking super delta.

Well, check out the vertical line of the tail here. I think he just might actually BE a halfmoon  Focus is off, he was zipping around nonstop and it was hard to get a pic of him at all! I noticed after I had taken the mirror out, he went and spent the next hour shoring up his bubble nest, which had been neglected and was kinda dissolving after his last water change.

(So after I took the mirror out, I promptly dropped it while cleaning it and broke the connector between the float and the mirror *sigh*)


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

My petco does no-t have floating mirrors, or any betta-specific things really... I use home-made toys, Pog loves to play with ping-pong balls, and little "frisbees" that are little plastic discs that float on the water. My female bettas love them too! they have a couple bite marks, but they LOVE them! I don't remember where I got them, I found them in the basement when I moved in O_O


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Poggy:Thats a great idea!!!(The frisbee thing) I use the ping-pong idea too!!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks! they get bored with ping-pong balls quicker, and thye bounce on the lid. good luck!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm intrigued! Can you post a picture of the discs? kinda curious what they look like (and if I could find anything similar around the house)

I still need to go find a squinky ball and see what the bettas think of that!

I'll fix the mirror, it was just the connector that broke. No 7 years of bad luck...yet.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

got no pics now, but u probs can't they are the shape of skittles, but larger and slightly flatter, mine are maroon, and I have a feeling they were related to my Uncle's birds.. try a bird shop? 

I will try for pics later


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Odysseus gets the mirror treatment sometimes. It seems to encourage him to build big nests, and I like to exercise his massive fins. 
The girls have each other to play with, and bite my hands during water changes.

Live plants are great, because as they grow/get trimmed they provide an interactive, changing environment.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a leaf hammock, a floating betta log, and a small marimo moss ball in the tank. He also has live plants and a peice of driftwood. He adores the hammock and seems to really like the betta log. His favorite thing is to push at the moss ball because when he checks it out it moves. 

Honestly his favorite toys are the neon tetras tho lol. He thinks they were special bought toys just for him.


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

True Indigo...I love that 2 story hidey hole! Where did you find that?? I also love reading about the interaction you have with your Betta. I do the same things with mine. I thought I was crazy to think he was responding to my voice or my toying and playing with him at the side of his tank. Nice to know I'm not the only one out there who really and truly believes he interacts with me!! 




True Indigo said:


> Speaking of betta entertainment. Does anyone have any suggestions for betta hideouts that are either natural looking or quirky? One of the best things I've found is this little stone looking den (with two floors that Gyarados seems to enjoy and switch in and out of):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> The girls have each other to play with, and bite my hands during water changes.


That is terribly cute, Bombalurina! Why do we love it so much when they "bite the hands" that feed them?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

My Betta likes to watch TV with me. I'm thinking of getting him a little set. You think there are submersible ones??

jeff:shock:


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> My Betta likes to watch TV with me. I'm thinking of getting him a little set. You think there are submersible ones??
> 
> jeff:shock:


Yup. But they don't get many channels underwater:


----------



## Danibunkins (May 15, 2012)

I'm getting excited to post pictures of the new tank that Caesar is going in to! You lot are badbadbad at encouraging me to get things!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Live plants are great, because as they grow/get trimmed they provide an interactive, changing environment.


so do snails


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Just home from trip to toy store!*

So, I just came home from the store and put a couple new things into Sushi's tank and so far he is LOVING every minute of it. I purchased some water wisteria. But instead of planting on the bottom, i floated it on the top. I also went to the bird section of the store and found this plastic toy, no sharp edges, that create little circles for him to swim thru. He hasn't stopped investigating for about 45 mins now. He swims all thru the wisteria and in and out of the different circles! Here's a photo of what his decked out digs look like now!


----------



## Danibunkins (May 15, 2012)

That's an awesome idea, Cyndi!! Great find!


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. They don't have many bird toys that are plastic, and don't have tiny holes that our curious little fish might get caught in. But this one, just had a silver bell on the bottom and I just popped it right off. It was only 2 bucks!! At first he flared at it... hahaha...i think that hot pink got his attention. But after a couple minutes of realizing the plastic circles were no threat, he's been lovin' it!!


----------



## Lynntastic (May 15, 2012)

This thread has been really helpful since I don't have anything to entertain my betta right now. He looks so bored darting around his tank, and I really don't have a hiding spot for him at the moment. I know what to look for now.

I'd have to look at the measurements again, but I really want to get this piece as a hide spot I just think it might look HUGE in the little 2.5 gallon aquarium. (It's also about 30USD before shipping, so I'm not too sure about that either, hehe)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting about the Betta "Hammock" when I first got it for our "Sammy" he didn't notice it, and I took it out, after changing the water, I put it back in, and re-arranged his plants (*silk*) and he now takes to it more often, (see in avatar):-D

I also have a Sponge-bob hide a way for him, he uses it every now and again, or only when I am not watching..lol:lol:

I am looking to add some real plants to his tank, soon to blend in with the silk ones, that he absolutely loves to hide and play in.

I found out last night, that if you show a "Picture" or "Video" of another fish, Your betta might Flare like you never seen before, I tried that and by accident found out he went wild and flared so big..and it was a riot, I have never tried the mirror, that is next along with the log;-) I have heard great things about the "Floating Log" :-D

I have also talked to sammy so much.. and he is so aware of our habits, that he knows my voice, and waits for me to come to the tank, I kiss him through the tank, and he watches tv.. and watches me watch tv, because he is right next to the couch... and he responds to the slightest movement and gets very xited when I or my daughter come near;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In stock
 

(8)

2.
 
*6.5" tall spongebob's pineapple house fish tank ornament *

www.*amazon.com*/*KollerCraft*-AQUARIUS-AquaView-Aquarium... 

*This is the Aquarium we have*



_I have this one in our 3 gal tank, and it's cylindrical Higher, for tall plants_


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Cyndih70 said:


> True Indigo...I love that 2 story hidey hole! Where did you find that?? I also love reading about the interaction you have with your Betta. I do the same things with mine. I thought I was crazy to think he was responding to my voice or my toying and playing with him at the side of his tank. Nice to know I'm not the only one out there who really and truly believes he interacts with me!!


Really glad to hear it! As for where I found it, I found it at a PetSmart that my sister works at: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4368172

I was able to find the product for you. It was cheap but well worth it. Probably one of the best decorations I've seen.


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lynntastic...I looked at the dimensions of the product you posted and it does look like it might be a little too big for such a small tank. You might want to look at something smaller. Lelei....I'm the same way with my little boy. He sits right here on a table next to my love seat and the slightest bit of movement from me, or my husband getting up and walking around and he just follows you around. I'm always coming right up on his tank and touching my nose to it or give him little kisses and he just flutters around with excitement. 
True Indigo - thanks for the post. Gonna get online and order one right now!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Lynntastic said:


> This thread has been really helpful since I don't have anything to entertain my betta right now. He looks so bored darting around his tank, and I really don't have a hiding spot for him at the moment. I know what to look for now.
> 
> I'd have to look at the measurements again, but I really want to get this piece as a hide spot I just think it might look HUGE in the little 2.5 gallon aquarium. (It's also about 30USD before shipping, so I'm not too sure about that either, hehe)


WANT!!!!!! I like that ornament!!!!


----------



## newbetta22 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+21411&pcatid=21411

I got this cave from Dr. Foster and Smith (the smallest one on the page--and I clipped off the plastic plant) and my betta LOVES it! Often when I walk by the tank looks deserted, but if I wait long enough he'll come lurking out of the opening.  He's seemed a lot more content since getting this nice hiding place. It's also quite a bit bigger than it appears in the pic, but fits in my 5.5 gallon nicely.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooh..yes..i like that cave....gotta log on when I get home to order it thanks for showin that pic


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Really glad you like it. It's one of the best looking ornaments I've seen. ^_^

And I love how this thread is going. I definitely want that cave too!


----------

